# DRAFT American Whitewater Accident Summary Jan-June 2016



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

The Harr drowning was near Salmon, not near Riggins, and happened in late June. Salmon River claims the life of 68-year-man - East Idaho News


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

The South Platte accident was *not *on the Brighton to Ft. Lupton section... 

News (see link below) reported it was between Fort Morgan and Brush, which is way downstream from Ft. Lupton; this not a section commonly run or documented by the whitewater community, presumably it was a recreational kayaker not familiar with the dangers of low-head dams. 

Missing kayaker’s body recovered from South Platte River – The Denver Post


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Email sent regarding Buffalo River drowning.


----------



## tom f (Nov 27, 2011)

Email sent re. Gates of Lodore 6/24 drowning.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Arave; South Fork Boise, Buffalo Creek Rapid. 

Missing rafter’s body located on South Fork but not yet recovered | Idaho Statesman


----------



## ccwalbridge (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Charlie!

-Jesse


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

what about the death on the southfork of the boise river?
Missing rafter's body recovered from S. Fork of Boise River | KTVB.COM


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> Thank you Charlie!
> 
> -Jesse


 You wouldn't thank him if you were on this list. Do some fuckin homework and have some respect for the deceased. It's 2016 you can figure this shit on your own. Google it.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

bucketboater said:


> You wouldn't thank him if you were on this list. Do some fuckin homework and have some respect for the deceased. It's 2016 you can figure this shit on your own. Google it.



Thank you Charlie! 

Do some homework as to why this is a well respected and important reason to catalogue these horribly unfortunate incidents.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I try to help Charlie when I can by forwarding him articles with news of ww incidents. I can't name anybody, much less someone I actually know, that has done more for whitewater safety than Charlie. If someone perishes on a section of river I may paddle, it's of the utmost importance that we are able to learn from past tragedies, you know...so we don't repeat them.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Charlie has been collecting and cataloging this information for our community for a very long time. There's no other group or individual that keeps track of whitewater accidents, but it's invaluable data that helps our community learn about how to make this sport safer. I imagine it's not an easy job to immerse yourself in all of these accident reports, and for that reason I appreciate the work Charlie does every year.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

bucketboater said:


> You wouldn't thank him if you were on this list. Do some fuckin homework and have some respect for the deceased. It's 2016 you can figure this shit on your own. Google it.


dick


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

bucketboater said:


> You wouldn't thank him if you were on this list. Do some fuckin homework and have some respect for the deceased. It's 2016 you can figure this shit on your own. Google it.


 How about you google Charlie Walbridge


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

AW Accident Report - Charlie Walbridge


----------

